# Old school Navy Boot Camp



## Monello

Bet this doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## h3mech

how did you get my picture. Orlando Company Commander 1988-1993

that was BMC Case, a company commander in a brother company during that time frame, wow what a small world


----------



## blacklabman

What's the red rope mean?


----------



## stgislander

Why's is he chewing out a second class PO... to impress the boots?


----------



## glhs837

He's not a real second class, but rather a recruit given a position of authority in the company, Recruit Company Commander, or Company Yeoman, or something similar. Rope indicates a Company Commander, the Navy equivalent to a Drill Instructor.


----------



## Misfit

Poor RPOC.


----------



## glhs837

Probably deserved it........looks guilty....


----------



## CrashTest

Black dude over the right shoulder is laughing.


----------



## glhs837

Guy in the BC glasses next to the black guy is smirking...... maybe the RPOC was set up....... our Yoeman used his pass to Mainside to pick up mail to instead go to the bowling alley and coke and smoke..... whooooeeeee, that takedown was epic.....


----------



## Monello

glhs837 said:


> our Yoeman used his pass to Mainside to pick up mail to instead go to the bowling alley and coke and smoke..... whooooeeeee, that takedown was epic.....



I bet the white duty belt was what gave him away.


----------



## Misfit

I was in the choir in boot camp. It was very stressful.


----------



## glhs837

Monello said:


> I bet the white duty belt was what gave him away.



Nope, he took that and his spats off and stashed them. He was spotted over there, don't know by who. I even remember his name, Rainey.


----------



## Misfit

I remember one time being in the choir; we took a bus to a fancy white people church in Chicago and sang all our Navy songs for them. After, at the meet & greet, cougars were slipping money into my dress whites and during the champagne dinner I snuck away and bought Skoal for my white friends & Newports for my black friends so they’d stop being mean to each other.


----------



## FED_UP

Old memories, I hated the tear gas chamber and marching on that hot azz pavement in California.


----------



## glhs837

FED_UP said:


> Old memories, I hated the tear gas chamber and marching on that hot azz pavement in California.



No gas chamber in Great Lakes in December...... but it was -85 with the windchill my graduation weekend.....


----------



## GURPS

FED_UP said:


> Old memories, I hated the tear gas chamber and marching on that hot azz pavement in California.





I thought they only did this to Army guys .....


 .... remove your gas mask, state your name, rank and serial number .....


----------



## This_person

glhs837 said:


> No gas chamber in Great Lakes in December...... but it was -85 with the windchill my graduation weekend.....


Did you graduate in January, 1985?


----------



## glhs837

This_person said:


> Did you graduate in January, 1985?



Was right before Dec 25th, 1984  Left around the 28th as I recall. Uniform for recruits was two pairs of socks, thermals, dungarees, regular tee shirt, thermal t shirt,  dungaree shirt, peacoat, then raincoat, watchcap with small towel tucked in to prtect the face, glove on and hands in pockets.


----------



## This_person

glhs837 said:


> Was right before Dec 25th, 1984  Left around the 28th as I recall. Uniform for recruits was two pairs of socks, thermals, dungarees, regular tee shirt, thermal t shirt,  dungaree shirt, peacoat, then raincoat, watchcap with small towel tucked in to prtect the face, glove on and hands in pockets.



I was there with you, a couple of weeks behind you.  I'm originally from the area, so it didn't really mean much to me, but we lost two our graduation weekend because they got drunk in a bar on South Street and passed out in the street.  Froze to death.


----------



## b23hqb

GURPS said:


> I thought they only did this to Army guys .....
> 
> 
> .... remove your gas mask, state your name, rank and serial number .....



Nah - same in Navy RTC in '72 - had to recite whatever general order the instructor told your group to recite - together. Smelled like tear gas the rest of the day, for sure.


----------



## molly_21

h3mech said:


> how did you get my picture. Orlando Company Commander 1988-1993
> 
> that was BMC Case, a company commander in a brother company during that time frame, wow what a small world



I went to boot camp in 95 and that photo was in the Blue Jackets Manual.  I was 21, so I was considered "old" by some of the 18/19 year olds (we did have some 25 year olds and a 33 year old in my company, she was "real old" by the 18 year olds). That photo scared me when I was in boot camp, LOL.


----------



## b23hqb

Misfit said:


> I was in the choir in boot camp. It was very stressful.



I was assigned Laundry PO. Worked out very well, getting me and a few others out twice a day to drop off/pick up the company's laundry. Also kept me and other "volunteers" in the barracks to keep up the "good and orderly appearance" for Service Week, so we had a very stressful week, while most of the company was slaving away in the galley from 0400 - 1900 daily.

Oh, well.........somebody had to do it.....


----------



## Monello

I was in drill company so we missed the whole service week drill.  I got pretty good at twirling that bayonetted rifle around.  It's amazing what you can learn to do in 4 weeks time.


----------



## glhs837

b23hqb said:


> I was assigned Laundry PO. Worked out very well, getting me and a few others out twice a day to drop off/pick up the company's laundry. Also kept me and other "volunteers" in the barracks to keep up the "good and orderly appearance" for Service Week, so we had a very stressful week, while most of the company was slaving away in the galley from 0400 - 1900 daily.
> 
> Oh, well.........somebody had to do it.....



Did the galley, and the hours sorta sucked, but I lucked into what had to be one of the best gigs there. Me and one other guy, our job was to roam the galley rounding up those big rolling tray carts, the ones six feet tall that all the trays of food moved out to the front line on, then take them back to our tiled niche where we would hose them down with high pressure hot water, then stack them for various groups (bakery, veggies, meats) to come get them. Best parts were that being only two guys, we didn't have a dedicated supervisor, so nobody yelled at us, and we could extort the bakery/desert guy into hooking us up for putting a rsuh on the carts they needed.


----------



## NTNG

Great lakes, July of '76. Worked with a reserve Seabee group, clearing brush around the perimeter fence of the base. The end of our service week was the end of their active duty period. They had a BBQ on the far side of the base, middle of no where. They allowed to us to attend, and under threat of death if we ever told, allowed us 1 cold beer each with our burgers and stuff. I'm thinking the statue of limitations has run out, so it's safe to talk about it.
I hope so anyway...


----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> I was in drill company so we missed the whole service week drill.  I got pretty good at twirling that bayonetted rifle around.  It's amazing what you can learn to do in 4 weeks time.
> 
> View attachment 109313



I was on the Flying Rifles when I was going through A School and AFTA, in Millington, Tn.


----------



## oldman

San Diego, company 545 in 1962.  We all did our own laundry, outside on cement tables, a scrub brush and some soap.  Getting the sweat ring our of our white hats took some elbow grease.  Service week I was in the mess hall but had the easy task of keeping the milk machines loaded.  I stayed out of trouble and was assigned as a flag bearer but well after they had already been formed and practicing.  I never got to practice but would be called upon if one of them passed out at graduation.  I sat in the stands to watch them and prayed I was never called on to go out.  Only got one day of liberty that was on a Sunday and got caught smoking.  While everyone else caught buses to get off base I was pushing a piece.


----------



## Metrocrap

I just got back from my sons PIR this past Friday at Great Lakes.  He had liberty Sat and Sun from 7:00 am - 9:30 pm.  He is still there going to A school.


----------



## DallasRed

I was there Feb-Apr 88. Do you remember Chief Martini?


----------



## acommondisaster

GURPS said:


> I thought they only did this to Army guys .....
> 
> 
> .... remove your gas mask, state your name, rank and serial number .....



Pansies. We did name, rank and a general order.


----------



## Homer J

glhs837 said:


> Was right before Dec 25th, 1984  Left around the 28th as I recall. Uniform for recruits was two pairs of socks, thermals, dungarees, regular tee shirt, thermal t shirt,  dungaree shirt, peacoat, then raincoat, watchcap with small towel tucked in to prtect the face, glove on and hands in pockets.





This_person said:


> I was there with you, a couple of weeks behind you.  I'm originally from the area, so it didn't really mean much to me, but we lost two our graduation weekend because they got drunk in a bar on South Street and passed out in the street.  Froze to death.



Ahh, good times. I graduated from Great Lakes on December 31, 1987.  Yeah, it was cold. No gas chamber for us either.


----------

